# Guess What I Got Today?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2016)

*WOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 16, 2016)

WELL AS USUAL I GOOFED UP....I DID NOT CONSIDER THE SHIPPING OF MULTIPLE CALENDARS AND NOW I FIND OUT I CAN'T SEND THEM MEDIA MAIL. FIRST CLASS MAIL IS THE CHEAPEST....SO WE MAY HAVE TO RE-CALCULATE SOME OF THE SHIPPING COSTS...IF IT IS IN THE CENTS I WILL TAKE UP THE SLACK BUT IF IT GOES INTO THE DOLLARS I WILL CONTACT YOU ....SO SORRY FOR THE GOOF UP...PAPPY AND OH NOT TO HOOT MY OWN HORN BUT THESE BABIES ROCK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hooting your own horn is allowed! Awesome idea, lots of fun!


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2016)

Don't you go out if pocket man, let us cover it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 16, 2016)

Thak you guys, just sent out the first to NYwoodturner....First Class for two calendars was 3.36


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm most likely going to owe ya some greenbacks. So don't be shy about it....


----------



## CWS (Nov 17, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> View attachment 117111


Good job Jack. How do I get one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 17, 2016)

sad truth is I only ordered the amount that was called for, no extras, even though you can still purchase one or more but the pricing will be higher as the price we got these for was due to the order size.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2016)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis - May want to consider another thread for interested folks to add their names to a list, I've done this when a group order suddenly got a ton of interest after the fact. Then you can set a deadline and see how many and take advantage of the price savings ordering in quantity instead of ordering one or two at a time. 

And those look great!!!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 17, 2016)

As soon as you have a total price figured out I would very much like one.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 17, 2016)

Blueglass you have one down in the list your total would be 17.55


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 18, 2016)

Pappy i know i sent ya a little extra in the beginning. If i need to send ya a bit more just let me know and i'll get it to ya.


----------

